# Msi Gx60 treiber



## theo1992 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Habe das MSI GX60 und bin auch zufrieden, wollte allerdings mal fragen ob die standard treiber ausreichend sind oder ob man wie beim Desktop PC aktualisieren muss?

Mfg


----------



## stadler5 (26. Juli 2013)

Man sollte schon möglichst immer alle Treiber Up to Date halten. Auf der Website von MSI ist auch nicht alles Aktuell. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht alle System relevanten Treiber zu Updaten.
Ich habe mir auch beim MSI Shop eine Beleuchtete Tastatur geholt, und eingebaut geht ganz einfach und wenn du den KLM Treiber Installierst geht auch die Farbsteuerung klasse.

SCM System Controll Manager scm_x64_10.013.06287.zip (3,40 MB) - uploaded.net

Synaptic Touchpad synaptics_touchpad_16.6.2.1…exe (56,66 MB) - uploaded.net

Atheros Bluetooth QualcommAtheros_Bluetooth_8…rar (90,79 MB) - uploaded.net

Atheros Wlan atheros_wifi_10.0.0.255-all…exe (35,81 MB) - uploaded.net

AMD System Monitor amd_system_monitor.rar (907,16 KB) - uploaded.net

Aktueller AMD Treiber 13.6. Beta ( der WHQL wird ende des Monats erscheinen) AMD Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase

KLM klm_1.0.1305.3101.rar (7,17 MB) - uploaded.net

Realtek Sound realtek_audio_6971_vista_7_…rar (158,19 MB) - uploaded.net

Killer Lan Software und Treiber KillerSuite_v2_1.0.25.1224_…rar (306,74 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## theo1992 (26. Juli 2013)

Besten dank für die liste mit allen Treibern!

Das mit der Tastatur sieht ja ganz nett aus aber wie stehts mit Garantieansprüchen wenn du die selber eingebaut hast? Mein Notebook kommt grade von der Reperatur


----------



## stadler5 (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn du nichts Kaputt machst bleibt doch Garantie bestehen. Das Siegel unten kannst du öffnen das hat in Deutschland keine Relevanz.

Garantiesiegel?! Notebook aufrüstbar? - Notebooks und Barebone Systeme - MSI Forum


----------



## stadler5 (29. Juli 2013)

Synaptic Treiber Touchpad 17.0.2.4 
synaptics_touchpad_17.0.2.4…rar (65,27 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## theo1992 (31. Juli 2013)

Seit dem Grafikkartenupdate lässt sich die Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht mehr regeln, irgendeine idee?


----------



## stadler5 (31. Juli 2013)

ja das ist AMD ....
hier die beschreibung.

in das Suchfeld regedit eingeben dann kommst du in die Systemsteuerung

Für diejenigen, die die Helligkeit hier repariert werden muss ist das ein fix, einfach. In: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> ControlSet001 -> Control -> Class -> {4d36e968-e325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} -> 0000 und 0001  gefunden: KMD_EnableBrightnessInterface2 REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (1) <---- Ich wechselte dann die 1 zu einer 0. Neustart und es endlich geklappt!


Das ist hoffe heute mit dem neuen WHQL Treiber endlich gefixt............Hoffe


----------



## stadler5 (1. August 2013)

Neuer Synaptic Treiber 7.0.4.1

synaptics_touchpad_17.0.4.1…rar (127,85 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## theo1992 (12. August 2013)

Sag mal kannst du mit deinem GX60 BF3 Online zocken?
Egal auf welchen einstellungen komme ich oft unter 20FPS. 
Singleplayer auf Ultra ohne Probleme.
Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## theo1992 (12. August 2013)

Sorry, unter 30FPS meine ich.


----------



## stadler5 (12. August 2013)

Nein Online Spiele ich BF3 nicht.

Es kann aber auch sein das deine Leitung nicht gut ist, du gehst doch über Lan ins Netz??

Wenn nicht besorge dir eine 1202 Killer Wlan Karte (die habe ich mir auch eingebaut) die soll auch bessere Ping machen über Wlan.


----------



## theo1992 (14. August 2013)

Also mein ping ist sehr gut, meine Leitung ist auch ok..denke das es am CPU liegt beim Multiplayer. 
Kann man die CPU leistung noch verbessern oder Boosten?


----------

